# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  40 الف مصرية تزوجن من عرب وأجانب ينتظرن "الحل الدبلوماسي"

## هيثم الفقى

اكثر من 40 الف سيدة مصرية متزوجات من عرب واجانب يواجهن مشاكل يومية بالاضافة الى ابنائهن البالغ عددهم اكثر من 150 الف ولد وبنت، تتعلق بظروف دراسة وعمل ابناء هؤلاء السيدات في مصر وهو ما دفع وزارة الخارجية المصرية الى تشكيل لجنة مساعي حميدة لفض النزاعات بين الزوجات المصريات وازواجهن حتى لا تصل الى الطلاق وتتفاقم المشاكل. عبد الوهاب الديب رصد أهم مشاكل زواج المصريات من عرب واجانب، فزار مكتب توثيق زواج الاجانب بوزارة العدل واستطلع المشروع الجديد لحل مشاكل هؤلاء الزوجات عن طريق العمل الدبلوماسي.
وزارة الخارجية تشكل لجنة لفض النزاعات بين الأزواج وزوجاتهن المصريات

القاهرة:


عبد الوهاب الديب


في البداية يرى السفير عاصم مجاهد مساعد وزير الخارجية المصري لشؤون المصريين بالخارج ان تشكيل لجنة مساعي حميدة لفض النزاعات بين المصريات المتزوجات من عرب واجانب جاءت بعد ان تفاقمت المشكلات بين هؤلاء الازواج حول حضانة الاطفال والمشاكل التعليمية والعملية التي تواجه البعض اثناء الاقامة في مصر مشيرا الى ان اللجنة ستحاول من خلال اتصالاتها بالسفارات العربية والاجنبية التي ينتمي لها الزوج الى حل تلك المشكلات قبل ان تصل الى الطلاق واوضح ان عمل اللجنة يتضمن الصلح بين الازواج المتنازعين وفي حالة الاتفاق يتم ابلاغ الطرف الاجنبي من خلال سفارته بالقاهرة بالاتفاق ثم يتم اتخاذ الاجراء المناسب سواء بالصلح أو اللجوء للقضاء وفق القوانين المنظمة للزواج في بلد كل طرف.

وتعد أولى المشكلات الناجمة عن زواج المصريات من العرب والاجانب هي صعوبة تعليم الابناء في مدارس مصرية بعد رفض الزوج الانفاق على تعليمهم ويعامل هؤلاء الابناء في مصر على انهم اجانب مما يلزمهم الالتحاق بمدارس خاصة ذات مصروفات مرتفعة ما عدا ابناء الارامل والمطلقات حسب نص المادة "5" من لائحة تعليم الوافدين ويوجد تسهيل واحد في لائحة الوافدين خاصة بالطلبة الوافدين غير القادرين بعد بحث حالتهم الاجتماعية ودراستها والتأكد أنهم "فقراء".

واذا كان الاعفاء فقط لابناء المطلقات والارامل فإن ابناء المتزوجات يعانون اشد المعاناة من المصروفات الباهظة مما يؤدي لتسرب بعض الابناء عن التعليم ويرصد تقرير اعده مركز قضايا المرأة المصرية بالقاهرة ان ابناء المصريات المتزوجات من اجانب ليس من حقهم الالتحاق ببعض الكليات مثل الطب والهندسة الا بعد انتهاء الطلاب المصريين من ملء رغباتهم للتنسيق بالجامعات والمعاهد مما يؤخر التحاقهم بالجامعات كما ان ابناء المطلقات والارامل يسقط عنهم الاعفاء من المصاريف الدراسية اذا رسبوا في سنة من سنوات الدراسة وهذا ما حدث لنجل السيدة كريمة عبد اللطيف من محافظة الزقازيق ارملة فلسطينية حيث اعفي ابنها من مصروفات التعليم وعندما رسب في احدى سنوات الدراسة رفع عنه الاعفاء وحجبت بعد ذلك لحين سداده مبلغ 300 جنيه استرليني.

ويتجاهل قرار الاعفاء ابناء المتزوجات من اجانب اللواتي هجرهن ازواجهن ولا يعلمن عنهم شيئا كما في حالة المواطنة فوزية عبد المعز التي هجرها الزوج الفلسطيني الى العراق ولا تعلم عنه شيئا ولديها خمسة ابناء.
الملجأ أفضل وتقول "م. أ" أرملة ولديها ثلاثة ابناء يحملون الجنسية الاردنية انها اضطرت لوضع ابناءها في ملجأ لرعاية الايتام نظرا لعدم قدرتها على تحمل نفقاتهم وتضيف ان ذلك "اكثر رحمة" من أن يسافروا لابيهم في الاردن ولا تراهم ثانية.
وتقول طبيبة مصرية متزوجة من طبيب عراقي ولها ثلاثة ابناء: كنت اعمل وزوجي في السعودية حتى حدث الغزو العراقي للكويت فاضطررت للعودة الى مصر بعد سفر زوجي للعراق وانقطاع اخباره وفي مصر واجهتني مشكلة ارتفاع المصروفات خاصة انني في نظر القانون متزوجة من أجنبي فأضطررت ان اترك ابني الصغير في المرحلة الابتدائية مع خاله بالسعودية واعيش واولادي في حزن، فأولادي مفرقون والأب لا نعرف عنه شيئا.
ابناء بلا عمل اما مشكلة عمل ابناء المصريات المتزوجات من عرب واجانب فهي اسوأ من التعليم حيث تنص المادة 27 من قانون العمل المصري رقم 137 لسنة 1981 على أنه لا يجوز للاجانب ان يزاولوا عملا الا بعد الحصول على ترخيص بذلك من وزارة القوى العاملة وان يكون مصرحا لهن بالاقامة كما توجد مجموعة اجراءات وشروط اخرى لم يرد ذكرها في النصوص القانونية ولكن جاءت من خلال مقابلات شخصية لبعض ابناء المصريات المتزوجات من اجانب كحصوله على شهادة مميزة جدا أو يكون تخصصه نادرا وان يرسل ملفه للجهات الامنية للتأكد من عدم وجود مخالفات أمنية.
وتقول نجلاء علي "35 عاما" مقيمة بشارع قصر العيني بالقاهرة انها متزوجة من سوري الجنسية ولديها ولد وبنت وتقول ان المشكلة الرئيسية هي عمل الزوج حيث انه حاصل على ليسانس اداب ولم يستطع العمل كمدرس في وزارة التربية والتعليم المصرية رغم وجود مدرستين بجوار المنزل في حاجة لمدرسين بسبب جنسيته غير المصرية.
وتقول السيدة فاطمة محمود "51 عاما" ربة منزل : تزوجت من فلسطيني ومشكلتي الاساسية في عمل الابناء فاولادها وفاء 28 عاما وحسام 25 عاما ومحمد 23 عاما بعد تخرجهم جميعا في الجامعة فشلوا في الحصول على تصاريح عمل في مصر التي يقيمون فيها اقامة دائمة مما اضطرهم الى السفر الى فلسطين والعمل بها لكنها فضلت البقاء في مصر وزيارة ابناءها في الاراضي المحتلة كل عام مما شتت شمل الاسرة وتقول ان ابناءها يتعرضون لمضايقات امنية بعد عودتهم من فلسطين خشية استخدامهم لمصلحة اسرائيل.
أزمة الاقامة وتعد مشكلة الاقامة من أهم المشكلات التي يعاني منها ابناء المصريات المتزوجات من اجانب فإدارة الجنسية بمجمع التحرير تضع ضوابط معينة لمنح الاقامة فاذا كان الوافد ابنا لأم مصرية يحصل على اقامة من 3-5 سنوات وتنقطع اقامة ابن المصرية المتزوجة من اجنبي لظروف العمل بالخارج أو السفر العادي خارج القطر المصري اذا لم يحصل على تأشيرة عودة لمدة عام وغاب اكثر من 8 أشهر عن القطر.
وتقول السيدة فاطمة البسيوني ارملة لزوج سعودي ان عندها ثلاثة ابناء وبنت واحدة مطلقة من سعودي الجنسية وتعيش في مصر ولكن المشكلة الحقيقية ان الاولاد كانوا في زيارة لاهل والدهم بالسعودية وعند عودتهم للقاهرة فوجئوا بأن اقامتهم انتهت فرجعوا للسعودية بعد ايام لعدم وجود اقامة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

وتقول السيدة نادية أبو العز متزوجة من مدرس فلسطيني انها كانت تعيش مع زوجها واولادها الستة في ليبيا وعندما قررت العودة لمصر رفضت سلطات الميناء دخول اثنين من ابنائها بسبب انتهاء اقامتها فاضطرت للعودة الى مصر مع الابنين وسافر الاب مع الابناء الاربعة الاخرين الى ليبيا.
عنوسة البنات وبالاضافة للمشاكل السابقة يعاني ابناء المرأة المصرية المتزوجة من اجنبي من رفض غالبية الاسر المصرية لارتباطهم من بناتها حتى لا تتكرر المآسي التي عاناها الابناء والامهات مما يسبب لهن ازمات نفسية وتقول السيدة فريال كامل متزوجة من سوري الجنسية عام 1959 ولديها ثلاثة ابناء جميعهم حاصلين على مؤهلات عليا وغير متزوجين لرفض بعض العائلات المصرية زواج الاجانب وهذه المشكلة تخص الاولاد اما البنات فمشكلتهن تحل بمجرد الزواج من مصري لأن الابناء سيحصلون بعد ذلك على الجنسية المصرية. وتقول ان عددا كبيرا من المصريات تزوجن بسوريين اثناء الوحدة بين البلدين وظهرت المشاكل بعد انفصال الوحدة.
الحلم الكبير وحول هذه الازمات التي تحاصر المصريات المتزوجات من عرب واجانب تقول نهال أبو القمصان مدير مركز المرأة المصرية لحقوق الانسان ان في مصر تعيش ما يقرب من 150 الف شاب وفتاة من ابناء هؤلاء المصريات دون الحصول على الجنسية المصرية حيث يقدر عدد المتزوجات من اجانب في مصر بحوالي 40 الف سيدة مشيرة الى ان السبب الرئيسي للمشكلات السابقة هو قانون الجنسية رقم 20 لسنة 1975 الذي يشترط للحصول على الجنسية المصرية ان يكون الابن والابنة لاب مصري أو من ولد في مصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو من ولد في مصر من ابوين مجهولي الجنسية مع اعتبار اللقيط في مصر مولودا مصريا ما لم يثبت العكس وبذلك ينعدم دور الام المصرية في حقها في نقل جنسيتها الى ابنائها.
وترى الدكتورة هدى بدران رئيسة رابطة المرأة العربية ضرورة تعديل قانون الجنسية الحالي لتمنح الجنسية لمن كان ابوه أو امه مصريا تمشيا مع نصوص الدستور المصري في مادته 40 والتي تنص على "ان المواطنين لدى القانون سواء وهم متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات العامة لا تميز بينهم في ذلك بسبب ***** أو الاصل أو الدين أو العقيدة".
وتتفق معها في نفس الرؤيا منى ذو الفقار احدى القيادات النسائية البارزة في مصر والتي ترى ان قانون الجنسية المصري لم يواكب التطورات في المنطقة حيث ان هناك الكثير من البلدان العربية والآسيوية والاميركية والافريقية ادخلت تعديلات على تشريعاتها بخصوص موضوع الجنسية لتسوي بين حق الاب والأم في نقل الجنسية للابناء مثل تونس التي تدخل المشرع سنة 1975 ليضيف فقرة جديدة تمثل طفرة تشريعية مهمة سوى فيها بشكل كامل بين دور الاب ودور الأم في نقل الجنسية للمولود اذ نص بالمادة 8 فقرة 3 على انه يعتبر تونسيا الطفل المولود لام تونسية وأب اجنبي وكذلك تشريعات تركيا والصين والمكسيك وايطاليا وغيرها.
لكن مسؤول امني مصري رفض ذكر اسمه ارجع عدم منح الجنسية لابناء المصريات من اجانب لاسباب تتعلق بالامن القومي وخوفا من استخدام بعض الدول المجاورة ابناء المتزوجات من فلسطين على سبيل المثال في اعمال التجسس.
وعن امكانية اقرار البرلمان المصري القادم والذي سيتشكل في نوفمبر (تشرين الثاني) الجاري تعديلات لقانون الجنسية قالت الدكتورة فوزية عبد الستار رئيسة اللجنة التشريعية بالبرلمان سابقا ان مشروع تعديل قانون الجنسية لتفادي المشكلات السابقة عرض على البرلمان السابق ولكنه وجد معارضة شديدة من بعض النواب فلم تجر تعديلات واضافت انه من الوارد تعديل القانون في حالة اقتناع الاعضاء الجدد بضرورة التعديل.
ضوابط قانونية للزواج من مصرية اعدت وزارة العدل المصرية مشروع قانون لايقاف المعاناة التي تعيشها الزوجات المصريات داخل اروقة المحاكم حيث ينص على ضرورة وضع وديعة مالية للزوجة بأحد البنوك المصرية ولا يحق لغيرها صرفها على ان يتم ذلك قبل عقد الزواج كما ينص مشروع القانون على ضرورة تأكد الموثق قبل اجراء الزواج على أهلية المتعاقدين ورضائهما وحضور الاجنبي بشخصه عند توثيق العقد والا نتجاوز السن بين الزوجين اكثر من 25 عاما وجاءت هذه الضوابط بعد عشرات المشاكل التي نجمت عن زواج المصريات من اجانب.

----------

